# October Pen Box Buy - CLOSED



## Monty (Oct 8, 2007)

11/04 Now that the weekend has slowed down a little, I finally got to take inventory of what I have left in extra boxes.

150 black single cardboard boxes
32 black cardboard boxes with blue or black double inserts, your choice (don't ask)

I also ordered some white boxes for bottle stoppers and eggoscopes
I have 70 of the ones on the right. They are 3X4X6 inches, weigh about 2.2 ounces and are $0.55 each.
I have 200 of the ones on the left. They are 2X2-1/2X4 inches, weigh about 0.6 ounces and are $0.30 each.





 *********************************************************************

10/31 The rest of the boxes are ready for the PO. Will go out today.
*<h1>PLEASE, PLEASE</h1></u>*check you order  for accuracy. I have been known to miscount (unintentionally). Email me if there is a mistake in your order. I always order extras for myself.

**************************************************************************



10/30 Got about half of the boxes ready for the mail for today. The rest will go tomorrow.
*************************************************************************
10/29Got the boxes sorted and boxed up but did not get the postage labels printed yet. Will do that tonight and tomorrow night. They should start going out in the mail tomorrow.

****************************************************************************

10/25 Boxes arrived today. However, I have a show Friday and Saturday so it will be Sunday before I can get the orders boxed up for shipping on Monday.

***************************************************************************
10/20 The charge for the boxes from Novel box hit my Paypal. Should have the boxes by the end of next week. Please bear with me as I will not be able to get them boxed up until Sunday Oct 28, I have a two day show Friday and Saturday next week.


10/15 The buy is now closed. I'm sure I'll have some extras so if you missed out, email me and I'll see what is available.

*************************************************************************

10/14 -  8:25PM Here's the current update. Please check your order.





*******************************************************************************

10/13 PMHere's the list of orders so far,
Need to add Eric S with 20 of the black metal singles and 20 black metal doubles.

As always, please check to see if I have your order correct

(image removed)


10/13 Less than 48 house till I close the buy. I'll get a summary of who has ordered up a little later today.

***************************************************************************
I'll do a quick pen box buy starting now. I'll close the buy on Monday October 15 at 6AM Central time. This will hopefully let me get the boxes in and back out to you before the end of the month. Here's the link to the web page for ordering. 
http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html
You may notice I changed some of the shipping costs. After running this buy several times now, I have a better feel for the actual shipping cost so I adjusted them to more accurately reflect the actual cost to you. Some of you will pay a little more, others a little less.
If anyone has any questions, PM me and I'll get back to you.


----------



## keithz (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm confused.  Which sleeves are coming with the cardboard and metal boxes, and which need to be ordered?  The writeup is confusing to me.

This will be the first box purchase I have participated in.

keithz


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm interested in 50 of the Black metal with gold trim, but I have a question. These look similar to the Cabretta box that Craft sells. How do they compare to those?


----------



## Monty (Oct 9, 2007)

Richard - From what I can tell from the description in the CSUSA catalog, the Cabretta exterior looks and feels like leatherand the pen is held in by a band. The boxes I get, the exterior is more velour like and the pen is held in place by an elastic strip.
Other than this, I cant comment as I haven't seen the Cabretta box in person. Perhaps someone else can chime in on this.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 10, 2007)

Monty, placed my order.  Thanks for putting this together.
Eugene


----------



## Monty (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMostro_
> 
> Monty, placed my order.  Thanks for putting this together.
> Eugene



Got it.


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 11, 2007)

Mannie,

I sent an order for 50 of the single metal with gold trim. Forgot to add the cardboard sleeves, so I added that to another order. Let me know if there is any additional charge.

Thanks,
Rmartin
FountainCityFurniture


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Placed my order..thanks
splinter


----------



## fernhills (Oct 15, 2007)

Placed an order,thanks,,,,Carl


----------



## DaveM (Oct 15, 2007)

I placed one also.

Dave


----------



## pssherman (Nov 4, 2007)

Monty,

I got my order and everything is correct.

Thanks for doing this.

Paul in AR


----------

